# Dragon Tail vs Rabbit Zonker for Tarpon



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Dragon tails do have incedible action in the water. That being said they cast like a wet sock and aren't very durable. Personally I'd go rabbit strip. Foul guard on either, I'd do a loop of mason glued to the bottom of the dragon tail or punch the hide of the rabbit strip with the hook point and feed mono through the hole. Takes a minute longer and nothing worst than laying out a perfect cast then the fly fouls.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nway93 said:


> Dragon tails do have incedible action in the water. That being said they cast like a wet sock and aren't very durable. Personally I'd go rabbit strip. Foul guard on either, I'd do a loop of mason glued to the bottom of the dragon tail or punch the hide of the rabbit strip with the hook point and feed mono through the hole. Takes a minute longer and nothing worst than laying out a perfect cast then the fly fouls.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Tie both! and do them smaller than what you think you need, smaller is easier to cast and will still get their attention. 

I second the foul guard, I do a loop secured to the shank so the zonker or tail rides on top with much loss of movement. Also, post wrap the zonker, makes a huge difference in preventing fouling. 

White/Chartreuse/Purple/Black is where I would be on the colors, and probably in that order.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> Tie both! and do them smaller than what you think you need, smaller is easier to cast and will still get their attention.
> 
> I second the foul guard, I do a loop secured to the shank so the zonker or tail rides on top with much loss of movement. Also, post wrap the zonker, makes a huge difference in preventing fouling.
> 
> White/Chartreuse/Purple/Black is where I would be on the colors, and probably in that order.


Thanks man!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I've tied variations using both rabbit and mink zonkers. 
So far I've not got around to casting any zonkers in saltwater but like the way they look. 

Here's a sample of my rabbit zonkers, little flash and deer hair.









Then with marabou/rabbit on the left and mink on the right


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Marabou


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Zonkers or marabou...I was given a pack of dragon tails and tried tying with them a couple of times...I would never buy them for myself...


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

After 3 years surprised they go for a dragon tail. Hope u bought the minis. Cause u cut a 1/3 off that for a poon fly. Then again after 20 years they eat a toad still.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought the kids variety pack magic thing off Amazon. I’m too cheap to buy Mangums. Lol.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Megalops said:


> I bought the kids variety pack magic thing off Amazon. I’m too smart to buy Mangums. Lol.


Fixed


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Megalops said:


> kids variety pack magic thing





LowHydrogen said:


> Fixed


So ... what's a "kids variety pack magic thing(Y)"


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Amazon.com: XinYuan 80pcs Magic Worm Toys, Twisty Toy On A String Wiggly Fuzzy Worm Trick Toys Carnival Party Favors (10 Colors) : Toys & Games


Buy XinYuan 80pcs Magic Worm Toys, Twisty Toy On A String Wiggly Fuzzy Worm Trick Toys Carnival Party Favors (10 Colors): Magic Kits & Accessories - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

That’s it, thanks @LowHydrogen. Hey I tied one up and used black buck tail as the collar. I’ll post a pic with that one and a rabbit zonker. I’ll see if I can load an action video of the two in the pool.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

FWIW I didn’t get any eats on the dragon tail worm fly this year - switched to the rabbit strip worm fly and jumped three. For dragon tail flies I burn the end and sometimes tie a foul guard by tying three mono loops like this one below. This fly also got eaten.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Dang it! 

Top is zonker bottom Dragon


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I just made a flipping iMovie hopefully I’ll figure out how to load it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Flies look good, I think the zonker looks better.

That knot is ugly though, hope that was just for the wet testing


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I swear I cannot get this to load. Dammit! Can we not load a simple ass iMovie on MS?

Anyways, I thought the rabbit zonker sank much faster and had more action. Lol!!!

Rabbit had a maribou and EP collar.


----------

